# Charged $2.75 per sq. ft 3,000 sq. ft interior repaint



## Paintlineit (Jun 23, 2008)

the house is 3,000 sq. 4 bedrooms 3.5 baths, with a huge office with catherdral ceilings, the main hallway with staircase has 24ft ceilings, all the trim and doors in house are getting done 2 coats also. the estimate came out to $8500 with a $500 discount coupon i gave him, the house is located in wilmington MA, my question is do you guys think i charged to much?


----------



## Thomas Painting (May 16, 2008)

Well if they accept the estimate ... than it wasn't too much. I know NEW construction in SWNH the going rate is only $2.25 sq/ft 2 coats on everything ... and prime.


----------



## Exroadog (Feb 11, 2005)

I think its too low.


----------



## Paintlineit (Jun 23, 2008)

well a residential estimate should be more because there is more time involved as far as moving furniture around and preperation right?


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

*Interior Repaint Quote*

Im in Cleveland Ohio that seems like a competitive price to repaint the interior of a home to me. Depends on how busy you are and where you live I guess.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Sounds way low to me. But I guess it depends on if you have a low dollar blow-n-go crew or not. I would assume materials on that job would be close to a grand, eh?


----------



## Paintlineit (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah, materials came out to $890 and ive got 2 brazilians working for me at $15 each very hard workers, i feel like i over bid it


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

wow way too low. thats the new construction price here


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

We just finished a new house that was 3300 sq. ft.- total cost- $15,600 including the paint


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

Paintlineit said:


> yeah, materials came out to $890 and ive got 2 brazilians working for me at $15 each very hard workers, i feel like i over bid it


I have found that our material costs are typically about 10% of the job. Based on that, which is only a generalization and is not recommended as an estimating method, your price should be $8,900.

Brian Phillips


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Our materials range from 12% to 15% of the job. He was too low


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

$13, 575 for us, depending on a few things, o yeah......we have American's working for us.........

10%, for materials.............at least 15-18%


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> We just finished a new house that was 3300 sq. ft.- total cost- $15,600 including the paint


You must have had 10 colors and allot of wood work


----------



## Alpha (Nov 23, 2006)

if it's not loaded with trim, crown etc, the quote seems low. If its loaded with trim and you are doing many colors, very low. These new construction can take between 200-400 man hours.


----------



## TBLServicesinc (Jul 15, 2008)

I need to move to were you guys live here fl that would be super high. We are at 1.2 to 1.5 on new cont and lucky to get 2 on repaints.


----------



## michfan (Jul 9, 2008)

way to low. that is exactly why i don't mess with new construction much anymore. the gc will probably say that is too high. truth is not many gc's have any realistic expectations when it comes to hiring a LEGAL, QUALITY, painting contractor anymore!


----------



## amcline (May 28, 2006)

TBLServicesinc said:


> I need to move to were you guys live here fl that would be super high. We are at 1.2 to 1.5 on new cont and lucky to get 2 on repaints.


im in fl, my norm charge by sf/floor was 1.85 ext and 2.80 int w/ materials,
however, i dont think i have ever actually gotten that, usually end up making 1. psf ext and about the same for int after materials,

currently i cant seem to give away my time,
ive been sitting a while now, and considered going to another company, but then they dont want to pay but 10-12 per hour, and expect you to be there, on time, with truck, tools, cell, good lic. and occupational lic. fast speed and great skill, with over 3-5yrs exp, and do 99% of the work. then they want you to do the est of materials, and time for them!

ive hired helpers for 10 ph and they just had to show up!

sorry for the rant, but by what the OP said and rest it sounds good for the area, but certainly high for here, i guess were just lucky like that.


----------



## Paintlineit (Jun 23, 2008)

well i won the bid, and I made $5,000 profit, took me 4 days to do it, and the client was amazed by our work. Oh and by the way alpha painting this is Josh, and I agree that the price was low but that's how I stay busy and still make money.


----------



## electro (Mar 12, 2005)

Paintlineit
Without knowing more details, I assume when you state you made $ 5,000.00 you're referring to monies left after you pay your men their wage. What is left is not true profit. You most deduct all costs of labor inclusive of wages, payroll taxes, Worker's comp and liability insurance, as well as state unemployment insurance. After you deduct all these labor costs and materials what you have left is Gross profit (Anywhere from 15%-50% gross profit is the norm). Then you most deduct all your business expenses, phones, licenses, trucks, equipment, etc... Then what you have left is Net profit. If you're netting from 5%-20% you are in the norm.. 
Correct me if I assumed wrong.

Brian Drucks
Yourcostcenter.com


----------



## Paintlineit (Jun 23, 2008)

hey thanks for letting me know what net profit is, i had no idea!!!

$5000 was my net profit


----------



## electro (Mar 12, 2005)

Do I sense some sarcasm in your response?
If I understood your post correctly.
You had 2 employees that worked with you for 4 days.
You pay them $ 15.00 per hour each.
I would imagine you must pay yourself at least $ 30.00 per hour.
That brings your labor cost to approx. $ 1,920.00
The average contractor has between 100-125% overhead, (which would include payroll taxes, insurance and expenses) this is not to say that is a rule written in stone. Which would bring your payroll and overhead (on the low end 100%) to $ 3,840.00. Material costs of $ 890.00, Income of $ 8,500.00
Would bring net profit to approx. $ 3,770.00.
This response is not meant to call you out, just making sure everyone is on the same page about the true costs of running a legitimate business. Even if my numbers are correct, Netting $ 3,770.00 or about 44% is incredible.
Brian


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Two Brazillion guys?...that's a HUGE crew. How are you going to fit two brazillion people into one house? You should finish that job in about 4 minutes.
I think you would be more profitable if you cut your crew size to say 4 or 5 thousand guys.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

bull


----------



## Cosworth (Sep 25, 2008)

3 guys, 3000 square feet, 2 coats, and trim 4 days no way. Not even if you sprayed and back rolled everything.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I also call bull.
4 days, 3 guys, 3,000 sq. ft with trim?
no.

I am guessing you lost a butt load of your own money, and are now sitting around with no work.
I have been there too.

nice try though.

:thumbsup:


----------



## paul sepulveda (Oct 11, 2008)

*painting*

Its my first year in business and this is the first time im doing paint work as a contractor , just wondering how much do i need to charge to paint a 3000 sqf home with 3 bedrrooms, i master bedroom , master bathroom , and hallway(second floor)living room , dinning room , kitchen , half batroom, office (first floor) , hihg walls in a 6x6 entry(first floor) , basement with one big 25x8 room , 2 bedrooms, batroom , small kitchen 
all are 8' high walls , im painting one color whole house , and its only walls and trim no ceiling and every room has crowmolding the house worth about 350 .000 dollars.......please reply soon thanks


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

paul sepulveda said:


> Its my first year in business and this is the first time im doing paint work as a contractor , just wondering how much do i need to charge to paint a 3000 sqf home with 3 bedrrooms, i master bedroom , master bathroom , and hallway(second floor)living room , dinning room , kitchen , half batroom, office (first floor) , hihg walls in a 6x6 entry(first floor) , basement with one big 25x8 room , 2 bedrooms, batroom , small kitchen
> all are 8' high walls , im painting one color whole house , and its only walls and trim no ceiling and every room has crowmolding the house worth about 350 .000 dollars.......please reply soon thanks


Dude, first of all I cannot make out your _scope of work_ due to grammar and punctuation issues.
From what I can see (read) it would appear as though you are doing a repaint to eliminate a "builder" paint job (amirite?).
Are you using employees, what is the product (paint) you are using, does the customer drive a Porsche (_just kidding_)?
Seriously, you are leaving out some crucial information that is pertinent in order to offer advice.
I can figure out the size of the job and home value, however I need to know a bit more info.
P.M. me if you want my advice.


----------



## ACSofMS (Oct 12, 2008)

paul sepulveda said:


> Its my first year in business and this is the first time im doing paint work as a contractor , just wondering how much do i need to charge to paint a 3000 sqf home with 3 bedrrooms, i master bedroom , master bathroom , and hallway(second floor)living room , dinning room , kitchen , half batroom, office (first floor) , hihg walls in a 6x6 entry(first floor) , basement with one big 25x8 room , 2 bedrooms, batroom , small kitchen
> all are 8' high walls , im painting one color whole house , and its only walls and trim no ceiling and every room has crowmolding the house worth about 350 .000 dollars.......please reply soon thanks


To clear up any off-topic (thread hijacking issues) first and foremost. Paul, it'd be best if you started your OWN thread.

Now, on to the OP. Even in my area, that's an insane low-ball for what you spec'ed. That's a 13K+ job, any day, for new construction. A repaint would cost another 2-5K - if it's an occupied dwelling well, sharpen your pencil even more!

No way you made 5K profit on this job, period!


----------



## paul sepulveda (Oct 11, 2008)

*painting*

quote=ACSofMS;512630]To clear up any off-topic (thread hijacking issues) first and foremost. Paul, it'd be best if you started your OWN thread.

Now, on to the OP. Even in my area, that's an insane low-ball for what you spec'ed. That's a 13K+ job, any day, for new construction. A repaint would cost another 2-5K - if it's an occupied dwelling well, sharpen your pencil even more!

No way you made 5K profit on this job, period![/quote]



well , im not sure if i did good , but i charged him 9000 labor/materials/ and i ahve 10 days to do it before he moves in, i have 3 more people that r going to help me , so basicly off of that 9000 , 1000 are paint materials, and another 3500 on paying labores, so im making 4500 for my self... is that too much????


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

paul sepulveda said:


> well , im not sure if i did good , but i charged him 9000 labor/materials/ and i ahve 10 days to do it before he moves in, i have 3 more people that r going to help me , so basicly off of that 9000 , 1000 are paint materials, and another 3500 on paying labores, so im making 4500 for my self... is that too much????


Counting the chickens before eggs hatch.

Let us know after you have finished completely (punch out) what the end $ results are.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Well he posted that last remark on the 13th and now it is the 28th. I guess he didn't quite make the 10 days he had.


----------



## Paul B (Mar 10, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> We just finished a new house that was 3300 sq. ft.- total cost- $15,600 including the paint


Where is this? Hollywood CA


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Paul B said:


> Where is this? Hollywood CA


 
Sounds about right for me...........My quote off prints for 3300 sq ft including all the goodies, trim , walls, ceilings, .....$16,875.00 give or take depending on scope of work....

I dont live in Hollywood, are there guys who would work cheaper...........there are,including many who post here......


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds good to me also, I'd probably be closer to 13,000. I don't see too many with wood trim around windows or crown, that would be more!


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

How about telling us how many _man hours _you have for the job. I'm guessing you have historical data you can use from your past jobs to bid this one?


----------



## gsc2k472 (Oct 30, 2008)

I would say that the price is right in the ball park.


----------



## birdogron (Dec 6, 2007)

No way you charged too much. I'm in CA and I can tell you we are barely working. I still would consider that a good price. Don't be the cheap guy and don't feel like you need to be cheap to make money. A general rule of thumb: if you get them all, you ARE way too cheap. Good luck and wish me luck in this CA economy.


----------



## birdogron (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful reply. I mean betivulle reepli.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

birdogron said:


> No way you charged too much. I'm in CA and I can tell you we are barely working. I still would consider that a good price. Don't be the cheap guy and don't feel like you need to be cheap to make money. A general rule of thumb: if you get them all, you ARE way too cheap. Good luck and wish me luck in this CA economy.


Its not just the CA economy:no: MA sucks as well.


----------



## renet (Nov 3, 2008)

Too high. Too low.

It depends on soooo many factors.

* what type of paint? quality, brand, your price
* new construction, repaint, if repaint - empty or full of stuff to move around and be careful of.
* Who is responsible to move the belongings? How much is there? Anywhere to put it so you actually have decent room to move around without tripping on everything?
* How many coats? 
* Do you backroll the 1st coat?
* Spraying the trim or brushing?
* How much prep is needed? Do the customers want the trim to have a fine finish requiring lot's of sanding and prep due to prior painters leaving brush marks, etc.. do they care? Just slap a coat on and your good?
* Is the flooring being replaced and they stipulated in the contract you can get paint all over the floor thus saving time on prepping floor?
* 1 window per room to mask off or 2 per room? 
* ceilings: smoke, 1 lamp, 2 vents, 1 fire (rare), speakers, etc.. that need removal or masking?
* what are average Journeyman and trainee wages in the area?

Okay, with these questions answered plus many more that could become part of the bidding process - what should you charge? 

Bottom line - it will end up being broken down into man hours + material + profit and overhead. This will translate into a per square foot and per lineal foot basis (for some contractors). 

Once you have an idea of industry standard prices for sf and lf than you can usually cross check your bid both ways. Hours/Material/P&L vs. SF/LF and often end up with very similar figures. But, you also need to know the going rate in the area. Some areas residential is $45/hr and others may be $85/hr. 

On top of these considerations is reputation. Some customers will not seek other bids. You were referred and that is good enough. Just get the proposal and invoice ready at the same time. 

(not patting myself of back). I just recently finished a job where the owner hired our services without a bid and thru the entire job had no idea what I would charge him. We sat down over lunch at end of project and we discussed area hourly rate and the hours and a check was written on the spot.

Much much more can be said on this topic - at a later date.

Be fair, Be reasonable, go for the long haul and build life long clients.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Well said renet. There is just no way to tell someone starting out, how to price a job by asking a question on the internet. There are just to many variables. EVERYONE has different costs & different goals for profit.....


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

Ya well said


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

renet said:


> Too high. Too low.
> 
> (not patting myself of back). I just recently finished a job where the owner hired our services without a bid and thru the entire job had no idea what I would charge him. We sat down over lunch at end of project and we discussed area hourly rate and the hours and a check was written on the spot.
> 
> .


 
Not to pat yourself on the back- but that is the worst way to run a business. If the owner said, "I'm not paying you that", you don't have a leg to stand on. Get everything written down on signed contracts! You were lucky there, but some day you might get burned.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> Not to pat yourself on the back- but that is the worst way to run a business. If the owner said, "I'm not paying you that", you don't have a leg to stand on. Get everything written down on signed contracts! You were lucky there, but some day you might get burned.



They got _*real*_ lucky!!!!!!!!!


I for one do not rely on luck.

Pure *skill* baby...


:laughing:


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

*Wow...*



Paintlineit said:


> the house is 3,000 sq. 4 bedrooms 3.5 baths, with a huge office with catherdral ceilings, the main hallway with staircase has 24ft ceilings, all the trim and doors in house are getting done 2 coats also. the estimate came out to $8500 with a $500 discount coupon i gave him, the house is located in wilmington MA, my question is do you guys think i charged to much?


...all I can say is wow.

Guess that's why I gave up painting full time


Exroadog said:


> I think its too low.


Do ya think?


john5mt said:


> wow way too low. thats the new construction price here


I could scan and post _paid_ invoices from 1994-95, billed at $2.80 (Ca.) for basic trim, doors and walls in high end new houses..._everything else_ extra...

Painted ceilings, color changes (after three), crown/headers/plinth, railings ($38/lf; two-tone, $18/lf; stain grade), step and cove, painted borders, built-ins, free-form art work (multi-color/"fleckstone"), faux, bizarre "art", shot in multiple layers of latex "spaghetti" with a conventional at 100 psi tank pressure (no diffusion air) and "knocked down", blah, blah blah...

The base specs were _very demanding_...all interior wood shot in PX/high gloss pre-cat ("hood of a Ferrarri finish"), all wood windows/casings shot with enamel undercoater (white) and clear polyurethane. Walls; three coat system with "Para Ultra" or P&L's "Accolade" (customer's choice) as the top coat. Some of these "shacks" billed out _well in_ excess of 40K for 3000-4000 sf. 


Paul B said:


> Where is this? Hollywood CA


...This was in Calgary, Alberta; it's all "Oil Money" there...:thumbup:

Nowadays, I just paint _my own_ jobs... 




renet said:


> Too high. Too low.
> 
> It depends on soooo many factors.


Indeed it does...


renet said:


> * what type of paint? quality, brand, your price
> * new construction, repaint, if repaint - empty or full of stuff to move around and be careful of.
> * Who is responsible to move the belongings? How much is there? Anywhere to put it so you actually have decent room to move around without tripping on everything?
> * How many coats?
> ...


You speak with great wisdom...those who are trying to pooh-pooh on the tail end of your posting were not there at the initial "handshake" meeting; there's no way for someone to accurately assess _*your own perception* _of the customer's integrity...

...*this*, is experience.

Your statement I've bolded above is (IMO) the most pertinent line in your post..."BUILD LIFE LONG CLIENTS"; the rest are (as you say), a pile of intangibles.


premierpainter said:


> Not to pat yourself on the back- but that is the worst way to run a business. If the owner said, "I'm not paying you that", you don't have a leg to stand on. Get everything written down on signed contracts! You were lucky there, but some day you might get burned.


Believe it or not, the longer you do this, the better you get at figuring out who you're dealing with...at 44 years old, I don't sign many contracts (I do offer an "anticipated budget" however).
If I don't like the client as _a person_, I add 40% to the bid. If they accept it...
_...then_ I sign a contract...



ewingpainting said:


> You must have had 10 colors and allot of wood work


Ten colors and a butt-load of built-in's runs _a lot higher_ than $6.00/ft. in my world...this referring to the $16+K/3K ft of which you spoke.


Cosworth said:


> 3 guys, 3000 square feet, 2 coats, and trim 4 days no way. Not even if you sprayed and back rolled everything.


I second (or third? fourth? fifth?...whatever we're up to now)...that.
Back then, I did plenty of repaints as well (just to keep my guys busy) and a basic "splash and dash" (patch, spot prime, 1 wet coat) was at least $2.50 (inc. ceilings) if the house was occupied. 

_And yes, one of those "Uber" houses was (on average) a six-ten week (stop and go) project from raw primer to final "hitlist"...and it was a PITA...and I still had a hard time making *real good* money; even then, even at those prices. High prices breed high expectations...and the wheel keeps turning.:whistling_
_Live and learn...as others have said, you're not going to find *these* answers here on the internet...they're all "out there" and they're different for* every single one of us...*_

Ask me why "this is peeling" or why "that's falling apart"...these are questions with potential answers...

Cheers, Ron


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> They got _*real*_ lucky!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I for one do not rely on luck.
> ...


You posted while I was writing my reply (and doing a print take, and dealing with two other customers on the phone)

...pure _skill_ indeed!:thumbup:

Cheers, Ron


----------



## orange Garrison (Nov 8, 2008)

you probably shoud charge more .I always charge twice rentals and double wages when over 10 feet, period!it's a risk and if somebody falls it will cost you so charge more and get good insurance.you should make between 25 and 75 cents per square if you are not on site if you are then 1.00 to 1.80/ sq if it is only you then 2.50 to 9.00 ,it could take some time!have fun and let me know how it goes!


----------



## orange Garrison (Nov 8, 2008)

this of coarse is your take not materials!!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Terrorron said:


> You posted while I was writing my reply (and doing a print take, and dealing with two other customers on the phone)
> 
> ...pure _skill_ indeed!:thumbup:
> 
> Cheers, Ron


You got mad skills indeed!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Paintlineit said:


> hey thanks for letting me know what net profit is, i had no idea!!!
> 
> $5000 was my net profit


5K net profit on a $8500 job is outstanding


----------



## renet (Nov 3, 2008)

Terrorron,

You are correct. I second that opinion - customer perception. Same thought as yours: if I don't like the customer the price goes up and I require down payment. 

I know contractors who have not been paid for hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of work - all with signed contracts. One of our best most rewarding projects over $200K was on a handshake. Paid by the developer in weekly installments over 5 months. 

The small project I just finished - the customer asked if he owned me more money because the scraping and prep took longer than I anticipated. My answer: This job was by the bid. Thank you for asking, however, since it was a bid it is my resp. to know how long it will take to scrap and bid accordingly. If, it was hourly than I would certainly charge for the extra hours. But, we did this as a fixed bid to help you stay within your very tight budget. So, he cut a check and owes a couple hundred and I told him I'll call in sometime and we can settle up. This buyer was short on cash and the balance will be put on a credit card and he may buy paint for another of my projects or purchase a gift card or gas card to cover it. I told him to hang tight and I'll call him sometime and we can figure it out. Again, sounds like a pat on the back and it probably is bad business... suppose he looses his job or has a major car breakdown and gets to a point where he simply has not funds or CC available to pay me.. (okay, so I'll call him this week)! 

Here is my rule of thumb: start the job with a customer and leave with a friend.

I am saying these things not to "pat myself on the back" but to help shed some light on a very important subject. In the mortgage business I did a lot of telemarketing. Put the prospect at ease within the first few moments and several minutes later would be on a very personal basis with them.

This is the thing to understand: Find out what they need. Meet their need. Talk about them. Truly care about them. Not, how great my company is and how we are the best, blah blah blah. What are the things that truly pain you in regards to home ownership and maintenance? What can our company do for you that will make you feel more secure and safe about your home's long term condition. 

Do you see how nothing is being said about "me"?

What color schemes have you been thinking about?
Do you want something that will make you feel quiet and restful in this room or something a bit more 
peppy?
How will your husband feel about this choice?
This will make your lady friends want to come over and have coffee every day.. just to enjoy this new look!
Which sheen do you prefer? Is it important for the paint to be washable in these rooms? 
How would you like us to care for those plants as we will need to cover them in order to protect from overspray? We prefer to use this type of cover ( a sheet for example) would you be satisfied with this method of covering your plants?

Okay. I am not a psychologist, but for some reason when you involve the customer in each and every detail and use lot's of emotional triggers it set's you up to win the job. As long as your price is within a reasonable range - who do you think they will pick.. They guy who shows up full of bravado and tells the customer how things will be.. or the contractor who asks the customer how they would like things to be? I think the customer considers it "respect" for their property and belongings and the emotional triggers tie the knot.

As I was typing this treatise - finally remembered where I really learned about this stuff. It was from a marketing course I bought years ago called "ByReferralOnly" which is a training program for Real Estate agents and brokers. AIDA: Attention, Interest, Desire, Action. Also, about USP's: Unique selling propositions. It seems like the contracting profession does not heavily promote (or perhaps not at all) some of the great training that agents have access to. I should suggest that Terry Hunefeld expand the BRO program to contractors as it will help a lot. 

I've got to stop now before CT runs out of bandwidth. This topic could be a thread of it's own.

Another key behind this mentality is: you have to 'mean it'. A RE Agent can go to all the seminars in the world about customer service, customer loyalty, buiding lifelong customers, getting referrals, USP's, AIDA, and etc... but, the customer will see right thru the shiny lip gloss (if you know what I mean) if the approach is not for real. So, don't fake it. 

Anyway, hopefully, this helps someone out. The BRO seminar actually turned my RE business around and I carry this mindset into the contracting business. It works.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

renet said:


> Terrorron,
> 
> So, he cut a check and owes a couple hundred and I told him I'll call in sometime and we can settle up. This buyer was short on cash and the balance will be put on a credit card and he may buy paint for another of my projects or purchase a gift card or gas card to cover it.


You accept gift and/or gas cards as payment?

Curious too...If this guy buys the paint for one of your future jobs, will you get to pick it, or would you just let him buy whatever's on sale?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

renet said:


> Terrorron,
> 
> Do you see how nothing is being said about "me"?


Good thinkin'.

If you start talking about yourself...sure enough they'll ask about your insurance. I hate that!


----------



## Paintlineit (Jun 23, 2008)

wow i started this thread like 5 months ago?!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Nov 28, 2008)

Paintlineit said:


> hey thanks for letting me know what net profit is, i had no idea!!!
> 
> $5000 was my net profit


Which still means you have know idea how to compute net profit. So in five years or less when your truck is shot and equipment too old you will find you no longer have money to replace it.


----------



## Paintlineit (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks bud, you r real helpful, and this is why at 22 years old i have a successful painting business in the carolinas and new england....but maybe ur right...in 30 years from now maybe i wont have a business anymore, but it prob will be because i am retired. but thanks for your help.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW just blew twenty minutes on this thing....Riviting....I must have one question answered for me to put this thread to bed.

To the O/P. How do you answer the claim from the three fellow painters that it is BS that you painted that job in 4 days?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

What I don't like about this thread is:



> well i won the bid, and I made $5,000 profit, took me 4 days to do it, and the client was amazed by our work. Oh and by the way alpha painting this is Josh, and I agree that the price was low but that's how I stay busy and still make money.


He contradicts the opening question, he asked if it was to much, then he said he agrees the price is to low but that's how he stays busy and makes money, If that was true he would not of asked the opening question, its been a while since the thread was started but I am going to put up what I think the question he wanted to know is and then answer it,lol.


OP, I have no idea what to charge, so I charged by the floor sq. ft. DO you think I will lose money or make money on my 3k sq. house for $8500.00?

Responses, a mixture of yes and no...





> thanks bud, you r real helpful, and this is why at 22 years old i have a successful painting business in the carolinas and new england....but maybe ur right...in 30 years from now maybe i wont have a business anymore, but it prob will be because i am retired. but thanks for your help.


Now I like the fact that your 22, I started this monster Louisville Painting Company at 20 years old and painted over 200 paint jobs my first year, I could go on for days... 

My point is when "Bud" says _Which still means you have know idea how to compute net profit. So in five years or less when your truck is shot and equipment too old you will find you no longer have money to replace it. _He means you better figure out how to bid a job correct so you don't lose your arse and truck in 5 years, no need to get rude he posted for you as do I and everyone in this thread especially when you bumped a 5 month old thread to entice a response that I had to read now for 35  minutes! _"wow i started this thread like 5 months ago?" _


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

The thing that gets me about the way prices are given, I would only figure sqft for ceilings and wall areas, all trim, doors and windows would be priced out by units, like flush doors would cost $65.00 per door and it would go up if there are panels in the doors, then windows, what type, do they have mullions, Then as for the time it took to complete, I use to run 5 men crews and to prep and paint a 3,500 sqft house it took us 5 to 6 days, That also inclues caulking and spackling as needed, Then you have furniture to move plus drop out rooms, cover hardwood floors etc..
Amazing is all I can say. 28 years of painting I would have to see it to believe you got that done in 4 days.:whistling


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> The thing that gets me about the way prices are given, I would only figure sqft for ceilings and wall areas, all trim, doors and windows would be priced out by units, like flush doors would cost $65.00 per door and it would go up if there are panels in the doors, then windows, what type, do they have mullions, Then as for the time it took to complete, I use to run 5 men crews and to prep and paint a 3,500 sqft house it took us 5 to 6 days, That also inclues caulking and spackling as needed, Then you have furniture to move plus drop out rooms, cover hardwood floors etc..
> Amazing is all I can say. 28 years of painting I would have to see it to believe you got that done in 4 days.:whistling
> 
> 
> www.frankawitz.net



Oh _yeah_? Well *I* can _easily_ do it!!!!
































































nah, no I can't....

:no:


----------

